# Family & Pregnancy moving to Dubai



## l33thun3 (May 19, 2011)

Hello!
Myself and my family have been advised that we may be relocated to Dubai in the next few months. Our official notice is yet to come but as we we're expecting this within the next year we're quite excited. My only real issue is that I'm pregnant (about half way - boy) and very much aware of the "7 months" usual travel restrictions. 
Also we only married just over a month ago. I understand this can cause an issue with the birth certificate of a baby born in the UAE. Our other 2 children (both ours together) were born out of wedlock. Is this going to be a big issue or just one of those annoying paperwork delays?
Is home birth an option in Dubai? 
My son has ADHD and is medicated with Dexamphetamine. I cannot find it on the restriction list but I also cannot find out if it is available in Dubai. Does anyone know if I can bring it with me or if I should just purchase it there.
We were thinking of living in a Jumeria or Umm Sequeim Villa. Being that I will be a stay at home mum - would one be more suitable than the other?
My husband will be working near the Jameria Palm along the Sheikh Zayed Road. Will traffic be a problem for that distance?
My children are almost 6 (boy) and almost 3 (girl). As my son is currently in what we call Preprimary here. Will getting him into a class on this short notice be a problem? Will his needing meds during school hours be an issue? Will my daughter be expected to attend a classroom?
Is breastfeeding taboo in public? If I use a privacy shawl in a park or other open space will this get me into trouble or get stares? I do plan to use "mothers rooms" where available but at home I have no problem feeding on the spot should bubba need to. Is this different in Dubai?
My last question is regarding mental health facilities. Are Psychiatrists and pschologists hard to find? Are they very expensive as compared to Aus? Can we expect the same level of "non judgemental care" as here?
Thanks in advance
Excited Future expat!


----------

